# Workouts



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Who are we planning to work out and win or have we already worked out some people?
Btw is it just me or has this forum slowed down since i was last on here a week or so ago?


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

with the blazer season finished, the BBB loyal venture out into the sunlite and cruel world.


----------



## Ukrainefan (Aug 1, 2003)

the impression i got is that very few players are interested in working out for Portland. I think portland would like to work out most of the players in the top 40 because they aren't sure what they are doing with their picks (they could trade up and/or down). But since most players don't want to burn out working out for too many clubs and they don't know where Portland is drafting, they prefer to put their energies elsewhere


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

How did you get that impression, Ukraine?


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

I think it was reported here that Portland isn't going to start workouts until this coming week (likely after they find out their position in the draft lottery).


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Has anyone seen much of Bradley center Patrick O'Bryant? I heard he hired an agent a few days ago, so he's in for sure. He sounds like an interesting prospect, though he's currently projected well below where Portland is picking. You can't teach size and length...

http://nbadraft.net/profiles/patrickobryant.asp

STOMP


----------



## LO_Blazers (Aug 12, 2004)

Leon Powe from Cal is scheduled to be in Portland either the end of this week or the first of next week. That is the only one for sure I have heard.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

STOMP said:


> Has anyone seen much of Bradley center Patrick O'Bryant? I heard he hired an agent a few days ago, so he's in for sure. He sounds like an interesting prospect, though he's currently projected well below where Portland is picking. You can't teach size and length...
> 
> http://nbadraft.net/profiles/patrickobryant.asp
> 
> STOMP



Yes. He has excellent fundamentals but he is a little bit skinny. Being 7'1 makes up for some of the being skinny. Think of him as a Tyson Chandler that went to college and learned something about basketball. :clown:


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

hasoos said:


> Yes. He has excellent fundamentals but he is a little bit skinny. Being 7'1 makes up for some of the being skinny. Think of him as a Tyson Chandler that went to college and learned something about basketball. :clown:


I haven't seen him, but your review/comparison only makes me more intrigued... I hope/trust that they have him in. A big framed shotblocking center who can run the court and hit his free throws sounds pretty good. 

How are his hands?

STOMP


----------



## Ukrainefan (Aug 1, 2003)

Sheedsonasty: I looked it up, and it's from a Mike barrett Blog, below is the section that gave me that impression; however while i was looking it up i saw a quote from john nash saying they were bringing in about ten top guys in case they traded down.

"Regarding individual pre-draft workouts not involving the Blazers lotto pick, Pritchard says he's been turned down more this year than last year, which is too bad, because Pritchard says the team has proved it's willing to move up or down in the draft to get a player it likes. Pritchard adds he is more impressed in workouts when players work out against other players (unlike Gerald Greene last year, who refused to work out against other potential draftees)."


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Ukrainefan said:


> Sheedsonasty: I looked it up, and it's from a Mike barrett Blog, below is the section that gave me that impression; however while i was looking it up i saw a quote from john nash saying they were bringing in about ten top guys in case they traded down.
> 
> "Regarding individual pre-draft workouts not involving the Blazers lotto pick, Pritchard says he's been turned down more this year than last year, which is too bad, because Pritchard says the team has proved it's willing to move up or down in the draft to get a player it likes. Pritchard adds he is more impressed in workouts when players work out against other players (unlike Gerald Greene last year, who refused to work out against other potential draftees)."


I think they're being turned down by players in the mid teens, which since we don't havea pick, why would a player come in here?

It serves them no purpose.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

unless they move up with a trade


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Ukrainefan said:


> the impression i got is that very few players are interested in working out for Portland. I think portland would like to work out most of the players in the top 40 because they aren't sure what they are doing with their picks (they could trade up and/or down). But since most players don't want to burn out working out for too many clubs and they don't know where Portland is drafting, they prefer to put their energies elsewhere


From what I read players that are not going to be in the top 5 or so didn't want to come work out because Portland doesn't have a mid round pick. We haven't had any problems though with lining up early and late round players. This came from Pritchard on courtside.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Ukrainefan said:


> Sheedsonasty: I looked it up, and it's from a Mike barrett Blog, below is the section that gave me that impression; however while i was looking it up i saw a quote from john nash saying they were bringing in about ten top guys in case they traded down.
> 
> "Regarding individual pre-draft workouts not involving the Blazers lotto pick, Pritchard says he's been turned down more this year than last year, which is too bad, because Pritchard says the team has proved it's willing to move up or down in the draft to get a player it likes. Pritchard adds he is more impressed in workouts when players work out against other players (unlike Gerald Greene last year, who refused to work out against other potential draftees)."


Oops, you already answered that.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

From Nash's blog?



> Players will begin to come in for workouts/ Psych tests/ interviews next week. All players will take physicals administered by the NBA in early June in Orlando at the next pre-draft camp. Kevin Pritchard has been quarterbacking the scheduling of player workouts while at the same time we are at least looking ahead to the composition of our summer league team. We have some feelers out and would love to add an undrafted gem to the squad in late June.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

mgb said:


> From what I read players that are not going to be in the top 5 or so didn't want to come work out because Portland doesn't have a mid round pick.


That seems kind of dumb. What would the players/agents stand to lose by coming to Portland?
Seems like by staying away they miss three chances: (1) that we might love them so much to pick them at #4; (2) that we might trade into the mid-first-round; and (3) that we might save them from falling all the way out of the first round if they drop unexpectedly.

barfo


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

barfo said:


> That seems kind of dumb. What would the players/agents stand to lose by coming to Portland?
> Seems like by staying away they miss three chances: (1) that we might love them so much to pick them at #4; (2) that we might trade into the mid-first-round; and (3) that we might save them from falling all the way out of the first round if they drop unexpectedly.
> 
> barfo


I'd bet that most of the guys who are 'refusing' to come to Portland, wouldn't even if they dominated the try-out, become a top 4 pick.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

yeah i agree it good if they destroy other teams could look at them and might move up in the draft too 

is there a list out yet of who will be coming in?


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

SMiLE said:


> I'd bet that most of the guys who are 'refusing' to come to Portland, wouldn't even if they dominated the try-out, become a top 4 pick.


Well, that makes sense. But if I'm the guy 'refusing', why not try? So it costs me a day or two, and gives me a slim chance at a few extra million dollars. 

If someone handed you a free lottery ticket, would you refuse it because your chances of winning were low?

barfo


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

barfo said:


> Well, that makes sense. But if I'm the guy 'refusing', why not try? So it costs me a day or two, and gives me a slim chance at a few extra million dollars.
> 
> If someone handed you a free lottery ticket, would you refuse it because your chances of winning were low?
> 
> barfo


you and I think for ourselves. these guys think with agents.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

barfo said:


> That seems kind of dumb. What would the players/agents stand to lose by coming to Portland?
> Seems like by staying away they miss three chances: (1) that we might love them so much to pick them at #4; (2) that we might trade into the mid-first-round; and (3) that we might save them from falling all the way out of the first round if they drop unexpectedly.
> 
> barfo


True, and that is what Prtichard said. He said they were doing themselves a disservice by not coming in for work outs.


----------



## ColoradoBlazerFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Any idea on who the "gem" is? _from the Nash Blog_ 



> Potential draftees will be coming to town next week for workouts/psych tests and interviews. And the team is hoping to bring an undrafted and unnamed 'gem' to the Vegas Summer League. By this time last year, we had a list of some of these players. Effects of the new media policy? Hard to say, since the policy hasn't been defined to me.



Peace


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

chromekilla said:


> Is it just me or has this forum slowed down since i was last on here a week or so ago?


This forum has been slow for a long time now. I'm hoping that a great draft pick and/or a trade or two will revive everybody's interest in talking about the Blazers.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

hasoos said:


> Yes. He has excellent fundamentals but he is a little bit skinny. Being 7'1 makes up for some of the being skinny. Think of him as a Tyson Chandler that went to college and learned something about basketball. :clown:


Hasoos, Stomp, or whoever, how old is he? A bit skinny is not necessarily a problem since I know a lot of men continue to grow and fill out (not Barry Bonds style, legitimately) right into the early 20s. A skinny 19 year old could be pretty solid by 21 or 22. Remember how skinny Hakeem Olajuwon was in his college days?


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

He is only 20, he has filling out to do, but I am not sure how much of it he needs. His hands are good and he has good instincts around the rim, but he doesn't have a lot of offensive game. What he is good at is defending, rebounding, and getting put backs. Put it this way, his "offensive game" is a lot like Joels. Don't give it to him too early, and don't give it to him on the perimiter. Give it to him where he can get a short range shot or jam it home. When I look at Patrick O I think of a guy who will be a journeyman center for years in the league at minimum.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

John Nash said:


> Potential draftees will be coming to town next week for workouts/psych tests and interviews. And the team is hoping to bring an undrafted and unnamed 'gem' to the Vegas Summer League. By this time last year, we had a list of some of these players. Effects of the new media policy? Hard to say, since the policy hasn't been defined to me.





ColoradoBlazerFan said:


> Any idea on who the "gem" is?


Well, I'm confused. I would've said we can't know until after the draft, when he goes undrafted. But then he says "by this time last year" which means before the draft _then_. So my best guess is, they have a list of a ton of players, some of whom will go undrafted and _then_ get invited to Summer League. But it's possible he's talking about players who went undrafted last year and went on to play in Europe. But then, if they were on a list before the draft, why weren't they invited to Summer League _last_ year?


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

crandc said:


> Hasoos, Stomp, or whoever, how old is he? A bit skinny is not necessarily a problem since I know a lot of men continue to grow and fill out (not Barry Bonds style, legitimately) right into the early 20s.


didn't you mean not Jose Cansenco/Mark MaGwire/Jason Giambi style? :wink:

STOMP


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Wasn't Sarunas Jasikevicius signed as a FA last year? My guess is we are talking about a player that doesn't need to be drafted to be signed, and is probably more of a vet who has been playing internationally.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Here is a good article on a workout by Patrick O

http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1302

Draftexpress is a good site for workout reviews.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

are we talking about a big from europe? an american playing over there? what player if its europe then who? nedzad or is he toast? or we talking an SG? euro vet sg that is taller than dixon to improve martell's game maybe one that speaks american and italian? 

Patrick O i watched a game of his, he reminds me of joel with a little more of offensive moves skinny but what centers arnt right now? ha and shaq thats really it and yao but he has a small upper body, dudley? in you notice the era more akin to the 70's has appeared the era of the thinner centers agian but this time then can shoot from outside a few times. 

would be great if HA has a breakout year that would be so sweet. 

why is boone sinking so low?


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Every workout report on Boone I have read said he doesn't work out against opponents and he easily demonstrates all the weaknesses in his game while he is working out even without an opponent. I have read 2 different reports with scouts saying he should go back to school.


----------

